# Help, please vote for my daughter (facebook required)



## HuBu (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I would like to ask for your help in this contest. We entered our newborn daughter into a cuteness contest in South Florida. I need you help in placing a vote for her on facebook.

It is one vote per day, if you can spare the 1 min to help out, I would really appreciate it.

Her name is Katelyn.

Thanks.

GBAtemp.net

Thanks in advance! All votes help.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 4, 2011)

Awwww, She is sooo cute~!


----------



## HuBu (Oct 4, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 5, 2011)

No problemo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I would vote for that cutie anyday


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 5, 2011)

I know this may seem kind of bad of me, but you better hope there aren't any pedos lurking this thread or that vote page.






(Also, since I posted Chris Hansen, it looks like I may have negated all possible pedobear posts. BAM!)


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 5, 2011)

I see this thread has turned into a pedo picture thread, :/
How unfortunate HuBu, She should win.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I know this may seem kind of bad of me, but you better hope there aren't any pedos lurking this thread or that vote page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lily (Oct 6, 2011)

Please don't beg for votes here.


----------

